# What would you do with this barn?



## SilverKelpie (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, it's probably fair to say: "I'd tear it down and build a new one," but I thought it might be neat to try to fix it up if possible. I would like to know what you, creative reader, would do with this barn if you had it and wanted to fix it up.


The barn is a 26' x 36' pole barn with metal siding and roof. It is divided into a storage area on the right side, an approximately 8' x 8' tack room in the back center(ish), a stall in the back left, and a (probably previously a stall) loafing shed in the front left. It has plumbing and electrical. There is a mist system strung through the rafters (though I haven't been able to get this to work). The tack room has a fan built into the ceiling, a phone jack, and an electrical outlet for a fridge. There is a very large fan in the barn for air circulation, though I haven't turned it on. The floors are dirt, though I think there was a layer of pea gravel laid down in the foundation.

Bad stuff:
-The metal roof and siding are rusting.
-The original poles are rotting around their bases. It looks like the previous owner responded to this by adding posts.
-I swear the dirt here (black land prairie) flows, so the barn has "flowed" doorways apart and such.
-The tack room floor is rotted out and there is a hole in the ceiling.
-General dilapidation.




























(Note: The barn is not actually leaning. My camera and fence are leaning in just the right way to make it look like the barn is what's leaning in this photo.)


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it personally depends on what you're willing to invest. If you want to save the barn it's probably safe to assume that it is going to cost you a bit more than just building a new one. However if I were going to fix it up I would probably make one stall, keep the tack room/grain room and make a section as a run in. I think the biggest problem in fixing it up would be the rotten poles by the foundation. The rest I would say "just go fix it". neat little barn though!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd keep it and do a little fixing up. We had to shore up our barn some and did this by sinking new upright beside the partially rotted ones (not all of them were bad, just a couple) and then bolting them together.

I would highly suggest in covering all the metal of the walls with wood 3-4 feet up in places that the horses have access to, inside and out. Seen a horse once with it's foot half cut off from kicking through a metal barn and it was not a pretty sight.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your best bet would be to price out the cost of a new barn. Paid labor generally doubles the price plus any machinery that may be needed plus gravel for the footings. Most of what needs doing on the present building, you can probably do yourselves. Roof leaks can probably be remedied with Bull Dog roofing tar. Comes in a quart or gallon. One great thing with metal roofing, is you can start at one end and replace it as time and finances allow, gradually working your way across.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestions everyone.

JCnGrace, I looked around for pictures of metal barns that have wood covering the lower few feet, and I did find one. It looked like they used some kind of large boards and then framed each board with 1x6 planks or something similar. Is that what you were describing? What if I just took out the lower metal walls and put 2x6 boards in place? Is that feasible, or do you have to do other things to build a wall so there are no gaps?

Also, does anybody have any idea if I can paint the roof? Would paint not work on metal, or would the rust interfere? Also, if I got on the roof, would it not be strong enough to hold me and I might fall through?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

You can paint metal roofs, but as rusty as that one looks you'd have to sandblast it and then you'd likely find holes. So I'd begin replacing it. Look at Home Depot and Lowes, they sell metal roofing at decent prices in multiple colors and sizes, some as low at $16 per sheet, but they go much higher than that also. 

If you can do it go with a white roof, these reflect sunlight better, keep the barn cooler, reduce heating/ cooling bills (If you have a system hooked up) and can even qualify for tax breaks/ refunds.

I don't think the roof at this point is strong enough to hold you, but that could just be the way the pictures look. My parents owned a roofing and home improvement company, so I'm leary of old roofs that need work, LOL.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

My 2 cents....if you really want a fancy, perfectly clean barn, you tear it down and build new. If you just want a practical, useable barn, you fix it up. If you can do at least most of the work yourself, it's almost always less expensive than building new. One of the benefits of pole barns is that once the pole supports that bear the weight are sturdy, everything else is really just cosmetic. Talk to old farmers/ranchers in your area and they can give you tips and point you to the best places to buy any materials you need...they fix up their barns all the time. Around here, buying from sawmills, large lumber yards, and wholesale siding (for metal roofing/siding) places will save you a ton of $$s.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Horseychick87 said:


> If you can do it go with a white roof, these reflect sunlight better, keep the barn cooler, reduce heating/ cooling bills (If you have a system hooked up) and can even qualify for tax breaks/ refunds.


This depends where the OP lives. I see you are in florida.. but up here in WI most everyone goes with dark roofs (like dark green) to keep it warmer in the winter. just something I thought of as I read through the posts.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

SilverKelpie said:


> Thank you for your suggestions everyone.
> 
> JCnGrace, I looked around for pictures of metal barns that have wood covering the lower few feet, and I did find one. It looked like they used some kind of large boards and then framed each board with 1x6 planks or something similar. Is that what you were describing? What if I just took out the lower metal walls and put 2x6 boards in place? Is that feasible, or do you have to do other things to build a wall so there are no gaps?
> 
> Also, does anybody have any idea if I can paint the roof? Would paint not work on metal, or would the rust interfere? Also, if I got on the roof, would it not be strong enough to hold me and I might fall through?


No need to remove the lower metal, just put the wood over it.
You will need some sort of frame if you want the posts covered mainly for kick through strength but also to cover the gap it creates. If that isn't necessary a thick plywood screwed to the horizontal wood of the barn will suffice. Boards could be vertically used also.

Many lumbar or home building places sell used metal. It may not be your ideal color but it should be in good enough shape to paint. I used that for an addition & saved a lot of money. 
I used a rubberized paint, almost like a truck bed liner, on the outside to match in color & also for noise reduction. Insulating the roof inside makes a big difference too.

It sounds like an exciting project!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Personally I would cut off the lower metal and add boards. It would be cheaper because if you leave the metal then you have to cover both sides of it so double the lumber bill.

There is paint for metal roofs but you need to knock off the loose rust before painting. As long as you have a good support system under the metal you shouldn't fall through. Possible to poke a foot through maybe but there should not be enough room between boards for all of you to fall through. If your support system is compromised through rot or termites then it would not be a good idea to be up on it.


----------

